# Your rod and spinning reel suggestions for dolphin ?



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

We are going to be in "hot pursuit" of some dolphin, fishing about 25 miles out of Port Canaveral this week.

Those that can get out are doing pretty well right now, and they are plentiful. 

What size rod and spinning reel would you recommend taking ? ( I'll be taking two outfits and a spare reel).

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

For a spinner, I'd definitely put the new Sustain 8000 by Shimano on the short list.

For conventionals , I think the Daiwa Sealine SLD30-II is a great 30lb reel for the money.Load'em with braid and they'll take 90 percentof the fish that your gonna encounter


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

i still havent found a mahi that im afraid of fighting on a traditional king mackerel set-up. penn 704 or 706. on a 7'-9' rod with plenty of action in the tip. other acceptable reels are the penn 750, or 850 (or 7500, 8500. its all the same) something in the 8000 size range for shimanos. being on a boat, i would probably go no larger than 8' for the rod. you dont really need any more than that, the longer the rod, it just seems to get in the way.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

also, 15-20lb mono is my choice. if you're afraid of line capacity, its easy to put 150 or 300 yards power pro (or your choice of other spectra) as backing, then uni to uni (or your choice of splice knot) then fill the reel the rest of the way with momoi's hi-catch!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I fished out of Canaveral half of my life and 8000 is over kill. Get a Stradic or sustain or stella 6000 and get a tvcmh66 trevala rod and you can jig some grouper and ajs and catch any dolphin you will encounter. I used to use a 66 or 70 mh rod with a reel the size of 4000 and never taken to the cleaners with a dolphin and caught boat loads.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

what size were you catching on 4000s? they must not be as big as i was assuming


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I,ve caught 25# and 30 # with no problems. That is the nost common size for sure. 12#ers for schoolies. Every blue moon you will run into the big slammers and it too will handle them if you don't panic. My son caught a 28# with no problems at all on his light inshore rod and 10# test and little blue back yozuri crystal minnow and that was off Navarre.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for sharing your wisdom and recommendations. I have a much better idea of what to take now. 

The forecast has the seas calming down , so maybe we can flex some rods and get the grease hot. 

Thanks,

Patman


----------

